# /.

## 0204

!  ,   -   .   -  .     - .  - ,   ,  .
     /?   , ?    -  , , , .   - ,  , .
   .
.

----------


## -

,     .
  ,  ,  .
         ,   .
    ,  "  "   .      .

     ,   )

----------


## 0204

!  .    "" .   /,      ..

----------


## ˸

> 


 ,     115-   )))

----------


## -

,    1 %  ,         ,     ,   /,     .            ,     .

      ,        ,     .  ,      " ".

----------


## 0204

!       .

----------

\?

----------


## ˸

> ,   /,


    ,   




> 


       ,  ,

----------


## 0204

> ,     .


   ,        ,      .       .

----------


## -

.


    ,       .
  .

----------


## Wellia

-  ?       ,   ?      ? ( ,   ,   ,   :Hmm: )

----------


## .

> ?


       ? ))

----------


## Wellia

> ? ))


    :     :Hmm:  )   -       .   .

----------


## KarasKlerk

,    .      Wellia. =) .

----------


## Ndine

> ,    .      Wellia. =) .


    ...  ,   /     .    ...    ,       .  . ,      ,    /       ... ...     - .        ...  -. .

----------


## Lyubovf

!      ,  ,        .
    16 .

----------


## sergey_3kv_2009

!!!!       !!!     ,    .
     ,     ...    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Leyla_24

!   ..!    ! !  ,    !      !   ,     -  :    .

----------


## 20

-   .    ,   .   ,     (   ),     .    ,      ,   .

----------


## Wellia

*20*, ?  :Sad:

----------


## Wellia

(      )?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.  ,   - ,      .          .          115-?  ,   - ,             .

----------


## Zamzav_Glav

. .   .      - .  -   -    .     -      .

          ...     .

-   . .    -   -   .

----------


## 2

,   ,     )      ,

----------


## Slavyanka_

,    90-  ,        . -  -  .  15   ,    ,   - ,       .

----------


## Wellia

-    -, ,   ?       (      )?

----------

,   ,    ,     ,   ,       ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


      ,   "" - . .

----------


## Anastasiya Devyatova

, .     ,     -.        ,         ,     -.

----------


## -25

,   - .    ,   .      ,     ,    .
1.   -   ,         .
2.      /.     .
3.  ,    ,        ,  -.

    - ,     ,      .        . 
, , ,  -   -.     .

----------


## -25

> ,    90-  ,        . -  -  .  15   ,    ,   - ,       .


))  .        - .      .





> ,


     1995    ,     2020 ))  .       (,   ..)

----------

> ,   "" - . .


    ?      ,       ,       ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


..   ,   ,     ?



> 


    ,    -    ,      ?

----------

.      ,   . -.      .
 :EEK!:   ,      !!!  ...     -?
 -,  -     .
  -  !
          "".

----------

> .      ,   . -.      .
>   ,      !!!  ...     -?
>  -,  -     .
>   -  !
>           "".


 -  *!!!
 ...        . .    6-   ,  599809  6395801
!!!

----------


## serdgo

!    . -  .   :  1 000 000    .  : 1 499 ₽     0,99%.

     ,  - ?

----------


## serdgo

.  2%,      200   ,    1000 . ,     ,      NFC   .          .   ,    200 ,     . 

      : 1%      ,  1%     .

  ,     ,       1%.   ,        .

        .    1,5     ,   6      ,  .

----------

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------


## serdgo

!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tnjj

,    /,   ,  ,    400    ,    115 ,  , ,   ,      ,    0        ,          , , ,    ,   20 %       ,    !

----------

